# Sandwich Fillings



## Corinne (Jul 17, 2005)

My in-laws are moving next weekend. My contribution to the move is providing lunch for the moving crew - a bunch of members from church. I'm planning to do sandwiches on finger rolls or mini kaisers as the main part of lunch - things that can be grabbed on the way past & eaten quickly & easily! (I'll also do pasta salad, deviled eggs, chips, etc.) 
What are some of your favorite fillings? I am looking for things like ham salad, chicken salad - that sort of thing but I would like to do something new & different. Do you have any recipes that will make them say "Wow!!"?
Thank you,
Corinne


----------



## pdswife (Jul 18, 2005)

Tuna salad and a varity of lunch meats.  
And just in case there are any kiddos helping out a peanut butter and jelly or two.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 18, 2005)

my thoughts exactly, pdswife. 

Corinne, you could pre make up several cheese and coldcut sandwiches. ie salami and gouda, ham and swiss, turkey and cheddar, etc. Then at the end of the table just have some squeezable bottles of ketchup, relish, mayonnaise, and mustard. You might add a leaf of lettuce to each sandwich, but I would keep it simple. Who knows maybe even some of the adults would like a PB&J. I frequently make them for lunch. To make it even easier on yourself I would have a bowl of whole fruit with apples, oranges or tangerines, bananas, and peaches. It is amazing how many people will opt for a fruit over other food stuffs. Plus, it is easy. Fill the bowl and you are done. 

SC


----------



## buckytom (Jul 18, 2005)

i'm thinking something italian. either:

ham, provolone, salami, lettuce, tomato, onion, dried oregano and rosemary, evoo, and red wine vinegar (all pressed together to let the oil and vinegar soak in),

or,

prosciutto, fresh mozzarella, fresh basil, roasted red peppers, evoo, and fresh cracked black peper.
you could make heroes from long loaves of italian or french bread, and cut into manageable slices.


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't know if you are providing drinks are not, but if you are I would just get a case of bottled water.  Also not sure how hot it is there but whenever we have workers who are working on electricity, or something outside, I always pop bottles of water in the freezer until they get icy and then bring them out to the workers.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 18, 2005)

A great and easy sandwich to make requires a bit of prep-work, but can very easy, depending on how authentic you watn to get, and that's pulled pork.  You can either BBQ it with smoke until it's ready (about 5 hours), or through a good pork roast in the crock pot overnight, drain, shred, and add your favorite BBQ sauce until you get the consistancy and flavor you want.

If you want to impress, grill some medallions of tender beef, sprinkle with a bit of lime and hot sauce (I like Tabascoe Sauce's flavor best, but that's a personal taste), and put between the buns.  grill mini-burgers, cover with thin slices of delli meat, top with sliced tomaoe, and there ya go.  Ya might even put a mushroom cap on top.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jkath (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's my favorite sandwich "spread" (which I make the day after I've cooked a pot roast):

Cut leftover beef roast into small chunks, and put through a food processor, along with a bit of mayo and ketchup until it's the right consistency. From here, you can either keep it as is, or add any of the following to the blend:

Mexican: chiles and tabasco (then once it's spread on the sandwich, top w/avocado slices)

Italian: minced garlic (then once it's spread on the sandwich, top w/mozzerella and fresh basil)

BBQ: add BBQ sauce instead of ketchup to the mix (then once it's spread on the sandwich, top with a slice of cheddar cheese)


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2005)

jkath:

I thought I was the only one who made "pot roast salad" sandwiches!


----------



## jkath (Jul 18, 2005)

I learned it from my mom - only when we were kids, there were no cuisinarts around, so she used her "merry grinder" and still does!


----------



## college_cook (Jul 18, 2005)

One thing I always hated when people served sandwiches was the fact that they were pre-made.  I think I'm just really picky about my sandwiches, but it bothered me that I didn't know how it was made, and also the fact that I couldn't put what I liked onto the sandwiches.  Like I said though, I think that's just because I'm uber-picky about my sandwiches.

If it were me, I'd set it up like a buffet line, meats, cheeses, spreads, veggies, etc. all separate so people could put on them what they want.  LEave out some paper plates and napkins and let everyone go to town.


----------



## jkath (Jul 18, 2005)

college_cook said:
			
		

> If it were me, I'd set it up like a buffet line, meats, cheeses, spreads, veggies, etc. all separate so people could put on them what they want. LEave out some paper plates and napkins and let everyone go to town.


 
and if you do it this way, put a HUGE pump bottle of purell at the front of the line


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 18, 2005)

well, make your tuna salad with some tartar sauce for a change.  Spinkle curry powder in your chicken salad, mix some crisp bacon bits (real not salad fakes) in your ham salad for more punch.  Get smoked turkey and smoked gouda cheese for a nice change.  Have pickle slices and black olives slices and red onion slices as add ons.  Use a spicey or dijon mustard for more flavor.


----------



## Corinne (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for their ideas! I'm just trying to make this easy. I will premake the sandwiches on small rolls so they can just grab them on the way by & keep working! I guess I will just do the usual "salad fillings" & have lettuce, tomato, & cheese available if anyone wants it. I'll do Buffalo Chicken salad, regular chicken salad, seafood salad, tuna salad, ham & cheese salad. No egg salad because I will make deviled eggs - another "grab & go" item! 
Corinne


----------



## Shunka (Jul 19, 2005)

Corinne, sounds like a great plan to me!!


----------



## Swifty (Jul 25, 2005)

I made this for my family and guests before we went camping not too long ago. My paren's guests were jealous that their son wouldn't cook like I do. Hey what can I say, I'm a uique 16 year-old.
Anyway, back to the sandwiches. I filled ciabatta buns with grilled beef tenderloin strips(really thin slices, slices of home-roasted red peppers(none of the canned stuff), thin slices of brie, sliced hard-boiled eggs, topped with a bit of fresh watercress. Finally, on the bread I spread a tiny bit of whole-grain dijon and mayo on them. 
You might want to press them because they are quite a mouthful but very good.


----------



## jkath (Jul 26, 2005)

Swifty! Those sound awesome!!!


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2005)

When I had a really busy holiday at the greenhouse, I'd order a "party platter" from Subway. It was about $20-$25, and had nice little "grabbable" sandwiches with assorted condiments.


----------



## Von Glassoff (Aug 3, 2005)

In the south sometimes they put chopped walnuts, apples and celery in chicken salad.  If you know how to cook chicken on a smoker type grill, what is really great is to make chicken salad out of it.  That smoked flavor made into a chicken salad is really different and tastes wonderful too.


----------

